# Outlook2003



## Normastrand (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there a setting in Outlook that will allow me to see downloaded items. Right now it says to right click to download but I still can't see the pictures. Is there a security setting or something I am missing.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Open Outlook, go to Tools, Trust Center and clear the check box next to Don't download pictures.


----------



## Normastrand (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't see Trust Center under tools in Outlook 2003?


----------



## Normastrand (Jul 1, 2010)

In 2003, where is Trust Center


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

In 2003 the location is a little different.
Open Outlook, click Tools, then Options, then click on Security Tab and then under the Download Pictures section.


----------

